# GnuPG/Kmail  Problem: gpgme ohne s/mime Unterstützung

## phw

hi leute,

ich habe gerade auf meinem x86-rechner den neuen kde (3.3.2) installiert.

läuft alles wunderbar, nur mit kmail hab ich ein problem:

Wenn ich versuche eine Mail zu entschlüsseln, bekomme ich die meldung: 

Verschlüsselte Nachricht (keine Entschlüsselung möglich)

Grund: Das Krypto-Modul "openpgp" konnte die Daten nicht entschlüsseln.

Fehler: Decryption failed

Nicht entschlüsselbare Daten nicht angezeigt.

Ende der verschlüsselten Nachricht

dateien lassen sich ohne weiteres mit kgpg verschlüsseln. mails, die ich an mich selbst verschlüsselt hab kann ich seltsamerweise auch lesen.

wenn ich unter Einrichten-Kmail / Sicherheit / Krypto-module auf "neu einlesen" klicke, bekomme ich die meldung 

Scan Ergebnisse - Kmail

(i) Die folgenden Probleme sind beim scannen aufgetreten:

Beim Suchen nach s/mime-Unterstützung beim Backend gpgme:

GPGME wurde ohne s/mime-unterstützung kompiliert.

ich habe in meinen USE-flags "...crypto gpg..." eingetragen.

GPGME ist ver. 0.9.0-r1

GPG ver. 1.2.6

libksba 0.4.7

pinentry 0.7.1-r1

kdepim 3.3.2

muss ich gpgme nochmal mit anderen USE-flags emergen? wenn ja, mit welchen?

danke,

gruß, philipp

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.1-r1 kann mit s/mime kompiliert werden, jedoch ist es hardmasked, da es >=app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.0 benötigt, der aktuelle alpha Zweig von gnupg.

Falls du wirklich s/mime haben willst und kein Problem damit hast, alpha-Software auf deinem Rechner zu installieren, dann mache folgendes:

```
echo "app-crypt/gpgme" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-crypt/gnupg" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo ">=app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "=app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.1-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

USE="smime" emerge -1av gnupg =gpgme-1.0.1-r1
```

nun sollte kmail auch s/mime verstehen, ein Neukompilieren von kde-base/kdepim ist nicht notwendig.

Polynomial-C

[edit]

emerge Befehl etwas modifiziert, da app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.2 jetzt in Portage ist, aber ebenfalls kein smime useflag enthält (ggf. maskieren vor dem nächsten emerge -uDav world)

[/edit]

----------

## phw

hi,

danke für den tipp!

... verstehe jetzt auch warum ich mails, die mit dem alten kmail und der alten version von firefox/enigmail verschlüsselt sind noch lesen kann.

habe versucht das neue gpgme-paket zu emergen.

die neue version von libksba hängt da auch noch dran.

werde mal ein paar wochen warten.

dann erübrigt sich das warscheinlich schon.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

das kann dauern, bis gnupg-1.9.x (oder doch erst 2.x?) als stable markiert wird.

Wobei jetzt nach der neuen "Abhörverordnung für emails" smime wirklich nötig wird, meiner Meinung nach.

Poly

----------

## rubik-wuerfel

Hallo, weiß von euch vielleicht auch jemand, warum gpgme mit s/mime unbedingt gpg 1.9.x braucht? Wenn es nur um den gpg-agent geht, den gibt es ja auch schon extra davon.

----------

## phw

hi,

sorry rubik, weiss ich auch nicht.

hab hier nur noch eine frage.

hab noch mal mit polys methode und libkbsa in der package.keywords gpgme neu kompiliert,

jetzt läuft das s/mime -modul.

wenn ich mit s/mime verschlüsselte nachrichten lesen will bekomme ich jetzt folgende fehlermeldung:

Verschlüsselte Nachricht (keine Entschlüsselung möglich)

Grund: Das Krypto-Modul "openpgp" konnte die Daten nicht entschlüsseln.

Fehler: Bad passphrase

Nicht entschlüsselbare Daten nicht angezeigt.

Ende der verschlüsselten Nachricht

und werde nicht nach einem passwort gefragt. 

use-agent hab ich aktiviert und app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.1-r1 installiert.

hat jemand von euch 'ne idee?

----------

## supermihi

 *Quote:*   

> Wobei jetzt nach der neuen "Abhörverordnung für emails" smime wirklich nötig wird, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> 

 

Eigentlich ist OpenPGP/MIME besser, da es unabhängig von Zertifizierungsstellen ist, aber trotzdem danke für die Tipps - ich konnte nämlich ne ganzen Menge alter Mails, die ich bekommen habe bevor ich auf OpenPGP umgestellt habe, nicht mehr lesen!  :Smile: 

----------

